# e6400



## Solaris17 (Apr 30, 2008)

ok so my proc arived 1 day ahead of schedulae!!!!5min after my new mobo came lol i wish i had my camera but i had 2 fedex trucks in my driveway LOL delivering my new rig

e6400 proven 3.5ghz

asus p5ne-sli

Coolermaster Hyper TX2 with a vantec tornado

and also shced to be delivered today is my MX-2 off of newegg...man i wish all 3 were their newegg ships ups and it would be cool if they got in a fight...but my mx-2 didnt come i cant wait new build by the end of the day...but anyway i have some questions iv never OC'd intel and its been bout 7 years since i owned one were should i start how do i OC simple FB adjustment? ram linked or unlinked?

ill throw some pics up in a sec.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 30, 2008)

ah good luck with that man 

cant wait to see the rest of your rig


----------



## Skitzo (Apr 30, 2008)

*sweet*

should be fun.  my e6750 hit 3.52 (on air) from 2.66 with one minor voltage increaseup to 1.29250 i believe. Temps under 54*C.   my ram is holding me back at the moment . i've read these hit 4.2-4.6 on a good day with liquid cooling.
Can't wait to see whta you get out of yours.
my ram is linked.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 30, 2008)

Basic overclocking is to link your ram, up your fsb and dont touch voltages. Keep going until you cant get a windows load, back off about 15-17mhz FSB and up your NB voltage one notch.

Then you can go from there and tweak your ram to your liking.


----------



## vega22 (Apr 30, 2008)

dont link the ram, even if its running 1:1.

ghetto a 60mm fan to the nb hs.

use the vcore offset to help with vdroop but remmemmber it adds 0.1v to the vcore you set so 1.25v with it on should have you upto about 3ghz ish


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 30, 2008)

my 6400 goes to 3.2 easily ... only need to up NB and some other voltage.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 30, 2008)

cool im at 2.8 atm just got online ill try for more 

3.2Ghz
3.5Ghz


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 30, 2008)

http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=080430/3.5ghz.jpg

w0ot im going to push farther i wonder if i can hit 4ghz?

lets see


hey does that pic work?

i think the forum skin f'd it up i cant uplaod so i have to go to tpu.org and when i link it i get a red box?


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 30, 2008)

I did find it really didnt matter with the ram set up...I got it to run almost 1000Mhz ram any way it was set(linked/unlinked).

As I say the FSB im unsure of but I see 400FSB easily( my E2200 did that much)

Did I send the link from tatty about those mobo's??? Its alot to read but very informative.

http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/146744-asus-p5n-e-sli-650i-thread.html

Also Im assuming everything is in good shape?


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 30, 2008)

everything came beautifully thank you very very much and i promise ill be noce to her for the most part 

what voltage are you running?

this thing is odd sneeky the over clocking options is grayed out..i can adjust fsb thats it...though i suppose its all i need.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 30, 2008)

I know you can probably push the processor a lot more because of the fact of where you are living and so forth... I had ambient temp problems... and even though I have good air flow now, I didn't have the three silver stones, two scythe or anything else in the case. So, if you can push that ram with good air, I believe you can hit over 3.5. 
Sneeky is right. It was more on how tight your ram was for me. I was at 1:1 with 3.5 on 6 multi, and with 7 I was at 3.2 steady with a 1:1... but I can't say for sure with 8 multi... I couldn't get over the 550FSB that I got with my Blood Iron


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 30, 2008)

I was running 1.57V to NB for the most part with the fan on it...BTW it will run with more no problem.

Core voltage for me was stock.  BTW I did forget to mention I pencil'd the mobo to correct the droop...has it stayed , or is the CPU voltage low again?


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 30, 2008)

i have no idea cpu-z reports it wrong.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 30, 2008)

How is Cpu-z reporting it wrong?? also you liked your forks! lmao!!!


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 30, 2008)

asus probe works...CPU-z always stayed stock for me too.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 30, 2008)

+1 there! The probe works wonders with everything on my board... I trust that more then any temp reader.. well real temps are the same... but Probe has a lot of ability to help you out


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 30, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Basic overclocking is to link your ram, up your fsb and dont touch voltages. Keep going until you cant get a windows load, back off about 15-17mhz FSB and up your NB voltage one notch.
> 
> Then you can go from there and tweak your ram to your liking.



Windows is a basic determination of stability but you have to run apps to see whether its stable or not.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 30, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> Windows is a basic determination of stability but you have to run apps to see whether its stable or not.



That is just a basic rundown. Sol knows his stuff when it comes to Orthos and what-not.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 1, 2008)

3.6Ghz

http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=080430/3.6Ghz.jpg


----------



## infrared (May 1, 2008)

Nice one. What voltage is that?

I have my e6400 @ 3.6ghz 24/7 @ 1.48v.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 1, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> 3.6Ghz
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=080430/3.6Ghz.jpg



Is it stable at 3.6?? that looks nothing better then sweetness!


----------



## sneekypeet (May 1, 2008)

nice work solaris , glad to see its been good to ya!


----------



## Solaris17 (May 1, 2008)

3.6Ghz is stble im going to push for more i want 4ghz seems some ppl have gotten it but ya these parts are amazing.


thank you!!! thnx cold and sneeky


----------



## sneekypeet (May 1, 2008)

Are you running into a ram wall at 1000MHz, or are you keeping it lower than that with dividers?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (May 1, 2008)

skeet! ur encouraging to o/c mine again .. ima pull down my pc again .. buti need mx-2, but none in jamaica. have to wait 2 weeks.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 1, 2008)

keeping it low running my ram at 700 my ram cant take much of an OC so im running dividers.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 1, 2008)

brought her back down to 3.5ghz i was going to gete 3.7 stable but iv heard core 2's dont like alot of voltae and 3.6 was idling too hot for my blood.


----------



## Kursah (May 1, 2008)

I had my 6300 @ 3.5/500FSB using 1.34vcore for a long time, I could hit 3.4 on stock vcore on my DFI and 3.36 on my Asus P5B...I was very impressed. That chip is going toward's my G/F's gaming rig update (MB/DDR2 on the way, got my x1950xtx ready for it too..). I'm sure your 6400 should OC quite well with stock volts or slightly less, I just pushed my 6300 to that point and tuned my memory accordingly. Now I'm working on fine-tuning my Q6600 OC with 4x1GB G.Skill HZ's...I have 400FSB/3.6 CPU, but stock memory speed/timings (tuned sub-timings tho), so far I am enjoying the performance...temps are decent.

Welcome to the world of Intel OC-ing! Hope it treats you well, the thing I like about C2D's is their good scaling abilities on stock voltage, or at least my experience with em'. What temps are you getting?


----------



## Solaris17 (May 1, 2008)

this is cray its like when i got my 3600+ which has moved on im kinda doing what your doing

My org rig 3600+ brisbane DFI infinity UlltraII m2 modded to sli (mom in law)
1 week old rig 6400+BE m2n32 sli (GF's rig tested at 3.4ghz)

my rig and man does this thing fly i mean seriously core2 FTW 2.13 to 3.5 i mean wtf unheard of in amd land..i did notice the horrible scal factor though pertaining to volts for example AMD's can take 1.55 depending on cooling fine and if your unstable bump it a bit to get it stable but core2's are diff...1ghz jump (stock volts) for every 100mhz increase +.5v its kinda odd.but 3.5ghz imo is not laughable i mean did i do good i know you intel boys can push some crazy clocks so am i mediocre or am i impressive im not sure..as no offense to anyone but it seems easier to lock intel amd requires more steps. i think our intigrated mem contoller holds back ALOT

im idling at about 45 ad i top under stress test at about 60 62


----------



## Solaris17 (May 1, 2008)

w0ot in the super pi 1m thread i get the top e6400 score 

http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=080501/PI%20at%203.5ghz.jpg


----------



## Skitzo (May 1, 2008)

*sweet*

nice work...


----------



## Solaris17 (May 1, 2008)

thnx man how high can you clock your proc?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (May 1, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> w0ot in the super pi 1m thread i get the top e6400 score
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=080501/PI%20at%203.5ghz.jpg



snatch it i shall


----------



## sneekypeet (May 1, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> thnx man how high can you clock your proc?



hey Sol click my 3Dmark link and see where mine tops with water...Cold Storm and I compared before and his CPU takes a bit less voltage to attain the same clocks as mine.

I wont suggest 1.7V to your core, but I have found a propper lapping and some brass ones will do ya just fine. Stick with reading coretemp and stay 60-65* MAX load to bench is ok, and it will survive. I have a 4.0GHz shot to prove voltage isnt the killer...heat is!

Do whatever it takes to cool that CPU!!!!!


----------



## tkpenalty (May 1, 2008)

With the CPU keep well under 1.6v with the cooling you have. Did you get those parts or did u buy them new? Because that CPU cooler will have to be retired soon if you want to keep running at those temps, safely. Water cooling anyone?

A cheaper thing you could do is just replace the NB cooler, something like a HR-05 IFX (remember the 80mm fan), and a set of heatsinks for the CPU mosfet phases. 650i is toasty. Also, better if u add a set of washers to increase the mounting pressure by a bit more if u want better results.

WC... grab a H20 220 as I understand you do not have much funds at your disposal. Cheap and high-end perf in a simplistic package -all a result of a very logical and smart design


----------



## infrared (May 1, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> w0ot in the super pi 1m thread i get the top e6400 score
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=080501/PI%20at%203.5ghz.jpg



Hate to spoil it for ya...














I'm not the top either though, i think S1rrah is, with 13.87s

Go on mate, get a cold night and up the volts! You'll get there!


----------



## Solaris17 (May 1, 2008)

oooo i want to sooooo bad this thing is crazy


----------



## intel igent (May 1, 2008)

nice clocking + upgrade sol 

incase i missed it what is CPU cooler?


----------



## Solaris17 (May 1, 2008)

Coolermaster Hyper TX2 w/ Vantec Tornado MX-2 TIM


----------



## Solaris17 (May 1, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> hey Sol click my 3Dmark link and see where mine tops with water...Cold Storm and I compared before and his CPU takes a bit less voltage to attain the same clocks as mine.
> 
> I wont suggest 1.7V to your core, but I have found a propper lapping and some brass ones will do ya just fine. Stick with reading coretemp and stay 60-65* MAX load to bench is ok, and it will survive. I have a 4.0GHz shot to prove voltage isnt the killer...heat is!
> 
> Do whatever it takes to cool that CPU!!!!!



thnx maybe ill do that lap it etc....next upgrade water cooling. gonna be  abit down the rad though


----------



## intel igent (May 1, 2008)

thnx

if youre planning on going water you should keep your eyes peeled to the FS sections and piece yourself together a kit


----------



## Solaris17 (May 1, 2008)

i will but this upgrade stole ALLLL my money not even enough o buy a pack of smokes if it makes me mad all my money.


----------



## intel igent (May 1, 2008)

money comes and goes, its the nature of the beast.

still a good idea to keep a watch on FS sections though, i was in the same boat as you when i first got into L/C


----------



## Solaris17 (May 1, 2008)

WTF? ok so my ram speed is now 800mhz and stable and my ista rating dropped to a 4.8 from a 5.9 b4? on my old rig ok i said so i put the timings back to how they were 5-4-4-15 1T and i booted up and the same thing..thats odd as at 667 700mhz my ram always scored the highest..so i open cpu-z and i had done this before and it says ram channels single?!!! it said dual about 4 reboots ago...im not sure whats going on..i looked in the manual and it says to put the ram in 2 stick groupls slots A1+ A2 or B1+B2 and mine are both in A1 and A2 but this is still happening? any ideas? sneeky?


----------



## intel igent (May 1, 2008)

try and reset CMOS then reload your OC values and try again?

could also be that your board is defaulting to single channel to accomodate the OC?


----------



## Solaris17 (May 1, 2008)

nope book is wrong i fixed it the ram has to be in both yellow slots


----------



## intel igent (May 1, 2008)

well there ya go! 

at least it was something simple, you still at the same clocks/timings with the RAM? whats your VISTA score now?


----------



## Solaris17 (May 1, 2008)

no idea i hevent re rean cause their are no graphics drivers installed because SLI wiont work its aggrivating me in the EXTREME!!!!! 3 diff boards 2 diff bridges 5 diff cards all 9600's and sli wont enable even on reformats the onyl time i got it tot work was on xp 32bit so imthinking sli is a vista x64 issue.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 1, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> nope book is wrong i fixed it the ram has to be in both yellow slots



I dont remember colors , but the thread I posted to you earlier, says a kid got a tip from ASUS and it says to use the slot farthest from the CPU and its match of color to OC.....something to do with stability!


----------



## Solaris17 (May 1, 2008)

ya i thik iot did have something to do with the OC cause it read dual earlier...now im having multiple problems...1 my sound card isnt detectedc so i forced a driver install and it says the card cant start..........my physx card had the same problem when it was in that pci slot so im thinking one mught be bad but m installing the chipset drivers to make sure...and SLI doesnt work and im about to kill something because i was sure it would have worked now


----------



## sneekypeet (May 1, 2008)

sorry to hear of issues....I had the 7600's in there doing their thing, no problem.

As for the PCI slots I did have a tuner in there no issues either with it. Didnt verify them all tho.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 1, 2008)

ughg i really hope a pci slot isnt dead the onboard audio is only 2 channel i cant hook up my sub.....which means my speakers wont work as its all linked


----------



## sneekypeet (May 1, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> ughg i really hope a pci slot isnt dead the onboard audio is only 2 channel i cant hook up my sub.....which means my speakers wont work as its all linked



AFAIK that is 5.1 audio also!

Have you reset the RTC/CMOS to see if they come back at stock?


----------



## Skitzo (Jun 12, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> thnx man how high can you clock your proc?



sorry Sol, totally missed this post.
i run my e6750 @ 3.2 daily oc (from 2.66)
everything is at stock voltages.  
at the moment my ram is holding me back big time.  When I first built the system I could get my 4g of corsair stable @ 890 (worked out to 3.52 I believe).  Since all the updates not so fortunate.  Best I can do now is 855 there abouts.

After I cross some projects off the list, I'm going to upgrade the ram to some ddr3.  I know everyone says the performance increase is limited but in my case, it opens up the top end of the proc for oc so to speak.

First I have to finish my case and add liquid cooling.

It's been a bit, how's the system progressing?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 12, 2008)

she's going pretty good...my ram sucks ocz el cheapo vista upgrade kit.

its 667mhz 2x2GB and it wont hold 800 mhz or 700mhz or 690mhz with out flipping out....so no OC on the ram...however surprisingly from the stock 5-5-5-15 2T i was able to get it at 

5-4-4-15 1T on stock volts at 675mhz not bad for a 4GB kit.

at the moment my proc is at 3,7Ghz 24/7 im going to try for 3.8...3.9

the other day i got it to sorta kinda load 4ghz at 1.56v but after a few seconds of loading windows it Bsoded...i know it will do it i can feel it...but i just dont have the cooling to bring up the volts any more. so atm 3.7ghz at 1.44v im pretty happy


----------



## Skitzo (Jun 12, 2008)

*...*

sweetness...
at what point did you have to start cranking up the voltages?  Could you give a little description of how the increases went.  Curious, are you trying to double your proc speed, and what are you cooling it with?
I hit 3.52 with minimal voltage increases, bumped ram up to 2v, cpu to 1.29750 and nb up 0.1v;  I know with better ram this thing will scream like a banshee...


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 12, 2008)

i needed to crank up the voltages around 3.3ghz it was a slight increase...but after 3.5 i had to hammer down to get it stable.

im cooling it with a Coolermaster Hyper TX2 w/ Vantec Tornado and some mx-2 my AC is on now to so my am bient temp is like 60ºF i think thats like.....16ºC ?


----------



## Skitzo (Jun 12, 2008)

*...*

lol, ac always helps.
I'm sittin here thinking I'm a dumbass.  If I remember right, my ram is rated for 1.8-2.0 volts,  I had it stable at 890 with 2.0 volts at one point.  just maybe I should try 2.1 , don't think I ever did.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 12, 2008)

ya mines rated at warentee for 1.9 1.8 stock iv had it pushing 2.3v but it wont hold 800mhz stable..i had it doing 800mhz stable once before but it wasnt running dual channel. i forgot to get those pics up i feel like such an ass ill update thread num 1 in a few. you guys gotta remind me of this stuff.


----------



## Skitzo (Jun 12, 2008)

*...*

no problem, we all need a reminder now and then.
i prolly wont have a chance to play till the weekend, but I'm gonna work my oc some more, see what happens.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 12, 2008)

Victory Cigar


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey Solaris, doesnt that NB get screaming hot on you without a fan on it?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 12, 2008)

i have an 80mm sitting on one of my 9600's cooling it  i also lapped it and put on mx-2


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 12, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> i have an 80mm sitting on one of my 9600's cooling it  i also lapped it and put on mx-2



lol, I was going to lap it , but you didnt give me time to play around with it much

Its OK I think you are having a better go with it than I did anyways!

Cheers on a sucess with that ASUS


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 12, 2008)

hahah thanks man this system is going great only thing i complain about is a couple days ago i did the june 08 dx9 update now my graphics are wicked choppy and my internet stopped working for ome reason  but w/e i refuse to format i have to much ridig on this install. ill figure it out...finally got ahold of one of my buds in bfg and i got the 177.26 forcewares...

o btw these support the GX260 and 280 and they support cuda physx on card  just a teaser.


----------



## Skitzo (Jun 12, 2008)

*...*

decided to play with my oc this morning 
i'm not sure what was up last time, doing better now.
CPU : 3.66 Ghz @ 1.37 volts tops out 2 53*C after 25 min prime95
ram ; 916 Mhz @ 1.96 volts
all other voltages at factory settings

seems stable but not enough tweeking and testing yet... will do more in a bit.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 12, 2008)

sweet dude good job im going to push for more im hoping to get 3.8 or 3.9 stable


----------



## intel igent (Jun 12, 2008)

nice clocking solaris!

have you tried to run a fan on/over the RAM?

O/T what kinda cigar you smoking?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 12, 2008)

intel igent said:


> nice clocking solaris!
> 
> have you tried to run a fan on/over the RAM?



ya i have an 80mm sittong o one of my 9600's its pointed at my NB but the angle its at cools my ram to 

a cubin one i dont remember anymore but i do know it cost like $20


----------



## intel igent (Jun 12, 2008)

i thought i saw those puppies running over 675mhz before? do they get hot to the touch?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 12, 2008)

warm when im over volting and trying to get 800mhz stable on stock volts at 675 its ambient temp....man i wish they could do 800mhz dual channel 800mhz stable single channel but im going for all or bust..i refuse to loos performance in any area i built it ..it WILL listen to me.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 12, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> sweet dude good job im going to push for more im hoping to get 3.8 or 3.9 stable



You can get that Chip to 3.8. and maybe 3.9... I had vista installed with that system and once i got over 3.7 stable in windows, it kept on saying that vista wasn't authentic... so it wouldn't start... but still got that screen! lol... I think you could hit 3.9 with it... Just don't blow the board!!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 12, 2008)

o im going to try!!!! got it to kinda sorta post at 4ghz maybe one day ill get er their!!!


----------



## intel igent (Jun 12, 2008)

i would maybe try some better cooling for the RAM to see if that help's any

just my $0.02


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 12, 2008)

dont have a way am maybe i can pull the coolers and put some mx-2 on their...but this is cheap ocz ram 2x2gb vista upgrade kit..seriously who names ram that? so i seriously doubt its any kind of performing memory especially at the wopping price of $112 at the time.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 12, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> o im going to try!!!! got it to kinda sorta post at 4ghz maybe one day ill get er their!!!



I was Amazed to get 567fsb with that chip! lol... I think you might be able to get 4ghz stable, just have to work with the asus bios, and cooling of that board and chip! Can't wait to see you post that big one man!!!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 12, 2008)

very unprofessional, change the Title of your topic:shadedshu


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 12, 2008)

no. its been here for months and no one has said anything. This isnt in any way shape or form harmfull to anyones well being mental state and or offensive. If you dont like the title you dont have to come in the thread...and someone coming into a thread they have a problem with only to bash it is within bad taste and obviously doesnt know why he or she is even doing except in the hopes that it gets changed to feel good about themselves because they got something on the internet changed at their request. mods have seen this according to my CP ~2000 people have seen this and their are much more rediculous things posted on this forum probably in threads youve even posted in and probably didnt say anything then. I was excited when i got my processor and mobo as you were excited when you got your x-mas presents i see in no way how this makes the forum bad or insultes anyone just a happy guy with his new parts. if you have such a problem with the thread go ask a moderator to talk to me about it than i will consider it. However this is my parade not yours and no one has complained yet...discussion over 

THANK YOU 

besides do i look professional to you? i dont use punctuation online unless im typing something important and my location says im in lunar orbit. i dont pretend to be professional and even if i did have to excersie it a little it wouldnt be in this thread were their isnt even a professional conversation going on.


----------



## Skitzo (Jun 12, 2008)

*...*

well I guess i can't blame the ram anymore lol.
so far I've had it stable as high as 960Mhz @ 1.96 volts ... kinda surprized me...  


cpu: 3.8 Ghz
ram 950 Mhz
I can get her to boot and run orthos with an error at 15 min (no bsod sofar): all this and more for the low price of 1.43 volts.  It idles at 33*C and hits 59*C under load. 

After liquid cooling and a vdroop solution I should be able to push it farther.

I'm running at 3.2 / 960 right now and everything seems golden.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 12, 2008)

nice dude! i cant wait to get done all the stuff i have planned so i can go back upstairs and see what i can get my proc to do.


----------



## Skitzo (Jun 12, 2008)

k best stable 3dmark so far, will tweek it more this weekend.
ram is at 1.96v and cpu is at 1.38v 
I was lazy and left the ram timings on auto so ...


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 12, 2008)

as close as i can get 4ghz just wont do it mobo topped out at a 1.61v suicide run


----------



## erocker (Jun 12, 2008)

That is very awesome Sol!  Is the voltage in CPU_Z correct?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 12, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> as close as i can get 4ghz just wont do it mobo topped out at a 1.61v suicide run




Hey, still pretty damn close bro! Maybe if down the road you got a better mobo then you'll see that! Nice Window post!


----------



## Skitzo (Jun 12, 2008)

is it possibly a mb heat problem, voltage regs or other hot component?
Why a suicide run so soon, got a replacemnt handy?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 12, 2008)

erocker said:


> That is very awesome Sol!  Is the voltage in CPU_Z correct?



no its always read that curently its in the ballpark of 1.54 followed by about 20 random numbers



Cold Storm said:


> Hey, still pretty damn close bro! Maybe if down the road you got a better mobo then you'll see that! Nice Window post!



thanks man ill get it i will!



Skitzo said:


> is it possibly a mb heat problem, voltage regs or other hot component?
> Why a suicide run so soon, got a replacemnt handy?



it could be ill try to get some fet HS's as for a suicide run its all their is to do..any voltage over what i run 24/7 at 3.7 is considered dangerous..as for a backl up/ lol no im solaris no need for back ups


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 12, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> very unprofessional, change the Title of your topic:shadedshu



Learn to laugh instead of having a stick up your ass airman.


----------



## Skitzo (Jun 12, 2008)

cool, work hard ...  play harder
this ram is blowing my mind at the moment.   It's smoking along at 1g right now.  seems to really like it.  still at 1.96 volts, now to tighten the timings.
where does it end ... I'll let ya know


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 12, 2008)

Skitzo said:


> cool, work hard ...  play harder
> this ram is blowing my mind at the moment.   It's smoking along at 1g right now.  seems to really like it.  still at 1.96 volts, now to tighten the timings.
> where does it end ... I'll let ya know



i want that ram ill trade ya


----------



## Skitzo (Jun 12, 2008)

trade for what?
havn't found the limits as of yet, no need to get excited so far 


edit: ya know Sol, i think i may have a little of what you got.  Almost everything I buy performs above average.  i like it.  How come it doesn't work for lotto tickets.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 12, 2008)

Skitzo said:


> trade for what?
> havn't found the limits as of yet, no need to get excited so far
> 
> 
> edit: ya know Sol, i think i may have a little of what you got.  Almost everything I buy performs above average.  i like it.  How come it doesn't work for lotto tickets.



lol lotto tickets you and me both man.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 13, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> lol lotto tickets you and me both man.



add me to that list

g/j on the 3.9! is it stable at all?


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Jun 13, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Learn to laugh instead of having a stick up your ass airman.



Learn to be polite to other members.  He is correct about your title too.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 13, 2008)

if ur going to rename the thread at least rename it to something meaningful like "solaris17's e6400 ownership thread"


----------



## intel igent (Jun 13, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> if ur going to rename the thread at least rename it to something meaningful like "solaris17's e6400 pwnership thread"



fixed


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 13, 2008)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> Learn to be polite to other members.  He is correct about your title too.



im not goint to say anything.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 13, 2008)

is that 3.9 stable or what?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 13, 2008)

ya but idles at 62ºC sorry my net has been down.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 13, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> ya but idles at 62ºC sorry my net has been down.



It would be good once you have your water set up!!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 13, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> It would be good once you have your water set up!!!



i want to then ill make this thing scream!!


----------



## intel igent (Jun 13, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> ya but idles at 62ºC sorry my net has been down.



ouch that's toasty!

do you got a house fan you could point at it?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 13, 2008)

my ambient temp in my room is 65ºF which is ~16ºC and i had my vantec at 100% i thought my comp was going to lift off. i dont know that i can get it anycooler my side panel was off.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 13, 2008)

i guess your at the limit then of that cooler, any plans for w/c?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 13, 2008)

intel igent said:


> i guess your at the limit then of that cooler, any plans for w/c?



in the future im going to get water cooling to cool my TEC  but thats a long way away.


----------

